
Show HN: Stark – Improve Your Home Instantly (Beta Testers) - Drei01Matt
http://www.joinstark.com/?utm_source=forum&utm_medium=hn&utm_campaign=beta
======
ocdtrekkie
...What is it? All your page is doing is asking for an email address. I even
gave it my email address, and I still don't know. Then it asks me to share.
Why would I share it, I don't know what it is?

~~~
deviloflaplace
I agree, it needs a better value proposition. It's more like a h1 call to
action.

~~~
Drei01Matt
Our service provides bespoke interior design/decoration advice. We are
currently looking for beta testers.

------
aaronsachs
WTF is it?

------
Drei01Matt
Our service provides custom interior design advice so you no longer have to
spend ages crawling Pinterest.

We are currently looking for beta testers to test the service free of charge.

~~~
davelnewton
You need to put that on the freakin' signup page because with zero clue what
you do why on earth would I hand over my email?!?!?!

~~~
Drei01Matt
Added the info to the site

